# Agrément de 10ans



## Nany88 (6 Janvier 2023)

_Saut les filles 
Voilà sur une autre sujet par hasard on parler de l agrément pour 10ans, je me poser la question il y a quelques mois avec des collègues pourquoi n'ais je pas eu mon a mon renouvellement l'agrément de 10 ans alors que je Sui titulaire du cap aepe.? 🤔 
J ai do'c envoyer un mail à ma puer qui m'a répondu que celles qui ont le cap o't l'agrément pr 10 ans, je lui aïs répondu alors pourquoi en 2020 lors de votre passage pour le renouvellement je kais pas était renouvelé pour 10 ans, elle m'a dit de voir avec la responsable de la PMI au dessus de la puer.... J attend donc que celle ci me rappelle pour comprendre.... _


----------



## Caro35 (6 Janvier 2023)

Idem j’ai le CAP petite enfance et mon agrément n’est valable que 5 ans ?!


----------



## Pouka (6 Janvier 2023)

Il me semble que le renouvellement des 10 ans c est pour les "jeunes" AM 😉🤣celle qui viennent d être agréé et qui ont fait la formation 80h/40h et pas pour les AM ayant fait la formation 60h/60h. Je crois je suis pas sur j ai une amie qui est agréé depuis 2 ans et qui l ai pour 10 ans alors que moi j ai plus de 10 ans d expérience je me forme tous les ans et je dois faire mon renouvellement tous les 5 ans😬


----------



## fanny35 (6 Janvier 2023)

Sur les textes, c'est inscrit "l'agrément pourra être renouvelé pour 10 ans" .
C'est soumis à conditions, dont entre autres le fait de justifier qu'on est dans une démarche de formation continue.
C'est valable pour le cap aepe, mais il ne me semble pas pour le cap PE


----------



## pommedamour26 (6 Janvier 2023)

Moi je suis auxiliaire de puériculture et malgré ça c'est tous les 5 ans là j'ai eu mon renouvellement cette année c'est reparti pour 5 ans 
je pense qu'en effet c'est avec les nouvelles formations du coup pour les nouvelles agréées mais bon 5 ans c'est bien quand car comme on ne les voit jamais entre 2 là 10 ans ça fait long sans voir personne...


----------



## Nany88 (6 Janvier 2023)

Et bien j ai eu la plus haute responsable de la pmi, qui m'informe que oui il étaient pas au courant il n'y a Pas de doc ds mon dossier qui dit que j ai le cap aepe, alors que je lais dit à ma puer lors du renouvellement... En bref j ai e'voyer mon diplôme par mail voir si il vont me le modifier maintenant et mettre 10 ans ou bien si ils attendent que je fasse mon renouvellement dans 2 ans ☹️😳😲😮... 
Voilà j attend semaine pro pour voir si il y a une réponse.  ....


----------



## Nany88 (6 Janvier 2023)

Elle m'a confirmé que j aurais du être renouvelé pour 10 ans


----------



## MeliMelo (Samedi à 04:27)

Oui c'est pour les "jeunes AM", qui ont obligation de passer le CAP AEPE. La formation en cours d'emploi les prépare à cela. Elles ont obligation de le passer mais pas d'avoir la moyenne. Si elles ont la moyenne, cela permet de renouveler leur prochain agrément pour 10 ans au lieu de 5. C'est une carotte en fait pour aider à la professionnalisation du métier. Je pense pour le moment que c'est une carotte, et qu'ils y vont par étape. Fort à parier que dans plusieurs années, ce ne sera plus une carotte, il y aura pour toutes les nouvelles assistantes maternelles obligation de passer le CAP AEPE et d'obtenir la moyenne.


----------



## nounouflo (Samedi à 10:40)

Toutes les nouvelles assistantes maternelles doivent passer 2 épreuves sir 3 du CAP AEPE.
C'est une obligation pour pouvoir obtenir le renouvellement 
Sans le relevé de note pas de renouvellement possible
Si note>10 agrément pour 10 ans et si <10 agrément pour 5 ans


----------



## Nany88 (Samedi à 12:06)

Nounou Flo apparemment c'est pas que pour les nouvelles am, c'est également si tu obtient ton cap en entier tu a les droit d avoir au moment du renouvellement 10 ans


----------



## nounouflo (Samedi à 16:02)

Nany88
oui mais les « anciennes assmats « qui n’ont pas fait la formation 120 heures n’ont pas l’obligation de passer le cap AEPE Et leur renouvellement est de 5 ans. 
Mais celles qui exercent avec un cap petite enfance peuvent obtenir le renouvellement 10 ans


----------



## Nany88 (Samedi à 17:46)

Oui oui je sais


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Samedi à 17:52)

Nounouflo mon 1 er agrément a 10 ans ,  j ai le cap petite enfance que j ai passer en candidat libre je crois que c était en 2014  

Je viens d être renouvelée en septembre et cela pour 5 ans il ne tienne pas compte de mon cap car d après la pmi sa concerne que les personnes agréés a partir de 2019


----------



## Pouka (Dimanche à 23:36)

Nany88 pour bosser en crèche tu dois avoir ton renouvellement d agrément ?


----------



## jacosan (Mercredi à 08:46)

Je suis agréée depuis 2002 ,et j'ai passé mon cap pe en 2017 en vae et en 2022 lors de mon renouvellement j'ai ajouté dans mon dossier le diplôme et les notes et mon agrément à été renouveler pour 10 ans .


----------



## jacosan (Mercredi à 08:48)

Je suis agréé depuis 2002, et en 2017 j'ai passé mon cap pe en vae . En 2022 lors de mon renouvellement j'ai ajouté mon diplôme et mes notes à mon dossier et je suis renouveler pour 10 ans.


----------



## Nana40 (Mercredi à 17:00)

Comment se passe le cap pe en vae


----------



## Nany88 (Hier à 11:08)

Pouka a dit: 


> Nany88 pour bosser en crèche tu dois avoir ton renouvellement d agrément ?


Non la sa n'a rien à voir avec l agrément et la pmi, je travaillerais en temps auxiliaire de crèche et non assistante maternelle agréer


----------



## Nany88 (Hier à 11:10)

jacosan a dit: 


> Je suis agréé depuis 2002, et en 2017 j'ai passé mon cap pe en vae . En 2022 lors de mon renouvellement j'ai ajouté mon diplôme et mes notes à mon dossier et je suis renouveler pour 10 ans.


Mon pb c'est que lors que j'ai rempli le cerfa pour mon renouvellement, je n'avais pas encore reçu ma réponse d admission de mon CAP, et donc je n'ais pas pu le mettre sur mon cerfa. 
Mais lorsque la puer est venue à mon domicile 2 mois après je lais bien dit que je venais d avoir le cap, mais en aucun cas elle m'a dit qu'il fallait donc des  doc ou quoi, moi même je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais être agréé pour 10 ans a ce moment là....


----------

